# Lock out hubs with NP203



## jason2 (Dec 22, 1999)

I just purchased a '75 Dodge 1/2 ton with a 440, NP435, and a NP203. Previous owner swapped in a 8 lug 3/4 ton Dana 44 front axle and dana 60 rear. 

The front axle doesn't seem to be engaging. If I get time this weekend I'll drop the rear driveshaft and see if the front axle will move the vehicle.

I've never had a vehicle with a full time case like a 203. The truck has Warn lock out hubs on it. I believe that you aren't supposed to use lock out hubs with a full time case, unless you install one of the conversion kits. Which makes me wonder if the hubs are the problem. The transfer case itself seems to work fine. It shifts in and out of it's ranges fine, lo and lo loc work great. Just doesn't seem like I'm getting any power to the front axle.

Looked through a few catalogs tonight for OEM style hubs for a full time Dana 44, but couldn't find any. I'm hoping Napa or somebody will carry them. Don't see why they shouldn't. NP203's were very common, all of the big three used them in the 70's. Any idea on what a set of OEM style hubs will cost?

Any ideas? John DiMartino?


----------



## jason2 (Dec 22, 1999)

Feel silly, the 4wd works. Got the truck on a hill, tried backing up in 2wd, then again in 4wd. It would climb in 4 hi, but not in 2wd. Still kind of concerned about the lock outs. 

Wondering what is included in the conversion kit to make a NP203 into a part time case? Want to see if it is installed or not.


----------



## fran (Sep 26, 2000)

*CON KIT*

I REPLACED MY CHEVY NP203 FULL TIME, SHOULD BE SIMILIAR TO YOURS. I BOUGHT MINE OUT OF JC WHITNEY, IT IS A MILEMARKER BRAND, IT ALSO CAME WITH ALL METAL LOCKOUTS FOR ABOUT $110. YOUR AXLE IS THE SAME AS MINE BUT MINE IS FOR A 1/2 TON. THE KIT IS VERY EASY TO INSTALL, YOU DON'T EVEN HAVE TO REMOVE THE T-CASE. YOUR HUBS MIGHT BE PART OF THE PROBLEM. ANY ? ON INSTALL E-MAIL ME [email protected]
MILEMARKER.COM JC WHITNEY.COM


----------



## IRISH (Jan 28, 2000)

Lock outs are the problem get rid of the lock-outs and you will have 4 wheel again forget the conversion kit that old full time 4 wheel i think is the best you don't have to work on it very often and you alwys know that you have 4x4

IRISH


----------



## 79scotts (Feb 21, 2002)

*203 problem*

If you ran the 203 without the front wheels locked in you have likely damaged the tailshaft. It's hard to explain but running a np203 without the fron wheels engaged is a real no-no unless, as a previous post stated, you have the conversion kit installed in the transfer case. 
A good way to tell if you have a kit in the transfer case is to put the truck on blocks and put it in drive. If the front shaft rotates with the truck in hi-loc but not when it is in hi then you should be ok. PLEASE BE CAREFULL. We all know what happens if this thing falls off the blocks in the middle of the test. Hope this helps.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

To see if you have a part time kit,unlock the hubs and place the t-case in regular 4WD,with the truck in park.If you can turn the front shaft freely,you have a part time kit installed.

The part time kit is basically just to replace the little "differential" in the transfer case to turn the 4WD position into 2WD with the hubs unlocked.4WLOC now becomes 4WD.I have had no luck with the 203 case and part time kits.They burn up the torrington thrust bearing and it starts skipping out of 4WD.It's due to the fact that the upper part of the 203 case is lubricated by the chain to bring oil up.Stop the chain from turning and you lose the lube and it burns up.They include a little elbow in the kit to raise the fluid level but it doesn't seem to work.I have gone back to the original setup (with the differential) and it works great.No more burnt up cases.It's also a lot nicer as I can plow in regular 4WD without all the hopping when turning,and just put it in 4LOC when you need it.A lot easier on the drivetrain.

Just leave the hubs on the front,and leave them locked.The warn hubs are pretty good and shouldn't give any problems..They can come in handy,as you can put a locker or limited slip in the front,and use the hubs to lock and unlock it.With only one hub locked it will steer better,lock the second hub and it will drive both wheels together.


----------

